# What can I feed dubia roaches?



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I am getting some roaches soon. I already have carrots, potatoes, oranges, rocket, watercress and spring greens to feed them, but I would also like to feed them something with a bit more protein in to give my beardy and leopard gecko the best oppurtunity to get what they want from their food. So I wanted to see if I would be able to feed them fish flakes, and I have soft dog biscuits would I be able to feed them this? Also maybe if I brought some cat biscuits could they eat that?

If they can eat these things can I just chuck the flakes and biscuits in as they are or do I have to crush them up?

Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

i have used chicken feed and cat biscuits crushed up in a blender. also dried ferret food


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Any one else?


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oranges and carrots I find is the best with crush cat biscuits in another tub they love it


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

dave2034 said:


> Oranges and carrots I find is the best with crush cat biscuits in another tub they love it


I have put carrots, potato, spring greens and watercress in so far, but I just wanted to know if I can feed the dog biscuits, fish flakes and cat biscuits


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes to dog and cat biscuits but cats are better sorry don't know about fish flakes but I have use oats before hope that helps


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Hi, I am getting some roaches soon. I already have carrots, potatoes, oranges, rocket, watercress and spring greens to feed them, but I would also like to feed them something with a bit more protein in to give my beardy and leopard gecko the best oppurtunity to get what they want from their food. So I wanted to see if I would be able to feed them fish flakes, and I have soft dog biscuits would I be able to feed them this? Also maybe if I brought some cat biscuits could they eat that?
> 
> If they can eat these things can I just chuck the flakes and biscuits in as they are or do I have to crush them up?
> 
> Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


carp pellets/fish flakes/oats/cat food/poultry food/alfalfa and all sorts of fruits and veg


----------



## jojobeans123 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah, thro all the dry food u said above, plus some bran (wheat bran/ready break etc) into a blender, then hey presto! some roach chow!


----------



## JMDaniels (Sep 28, 2012)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Hi, I am getting some roaches soon. I already have carrots, potatoes, oranges, rocket, watercress and spring greens to feed them, but I would also like to feed them something with a bit more protein in to give my beardy and leopard gecko the best oppurtunity to get what they want from their food. So I wanted to see if I would be able to feed them fish flakes, and I have soft dog biscuits would I be able to feed them this? Also maybe if I brought some cat biscuits could they eat that?
> 
> If they can eat these things can I just chuck the flakes and biscuits in as they are or do I have to crush them up?
> 
> Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


Sounds like you're off to a good start. You can feed the roaches pretty much the same things you'd feed crickets. For protein, cat food, dog food, chicken feed, & dry milk powder are alright. Lots of people use those for cheap, dry gut loads. Just use a food processor or something to grind up those biscuits into a finer sand that the roaches can eat easily. 

This is just my own personal preference, but I prefer to use ground up nuts and wheat bran for the protein in gut loads and skip out on animal proteins all together (since, in the wild, roaches and crickets wouldn't really eat animal flesh like cats and dogs eat). That's just me though. As you can see from the other posters in this thread, many people are gutloading that way with no problem.


----------



## malia007 (Sep 6, 2008)

oats/ fish flakes/ carrots/ mushrooms/ weetabix (cheap brand)/ blueberries/ apples oranges/ i use a mix of all this as they have good nutritional value for my lizards


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help. At the moment I am giving them mixed salad, potatoes and carrots as their fresh food. For their dry food they get crushed up dog biscuits, fish flakes and cat biscuits, I just wish there was a easier way to crush the dry food up


----------



## addictedtoreptiles (Jun 28, 2012)

you could use chicken feed, repticalcium and fish flakes. anything high in protein i guess:lol2:


----------



## citezenhead (Jun 23, 2009)

If you keep cresties or any thing that eats repashy they love the left over paste +they clean your dishes


----------

